
Nokia Aeon: The IPhone Nano You've Always Wanted - pbnaidu
http://www.unplggd.com/unplggd/cell-phones/nokia-aeon-the-iphone-nano-youve-always-wanted-066664
======
mojombo
The difference is that if Apple were to do something like this they'd actually
ship product and not just release a far-fetched concept.

~~~
unalone
I remember the article on why Apple doesn't make conceptual phones. This
article reminded me of that.

Apple's magic isn't that they have ideas of beautiful things. I'm sure every
company does. Apple's magic is that the beautiful things they imagine come
true.

(And I'd guess that's why a lot of people are Apple fans, myself included:
because Apple seems to spit in the face of the idea that you can dream but
it'll never come true. It's almost a giddy feeling.)

~~~
felipe
Exactly! "Real Artists Ship"

[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Real_Artists_Ship...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Real_Artists_Ship.txt)

~~~
unalone
That's an incredible story. What a concise look at the drive that Jobs puts
into Apple employees. And, from what Apple's been churning out, it seems to
work.

I also recall hearing that Apple engineers didn't think the iMac was
technically possible, and Jobs made them build it anyway.

------
lallysingh
I'll have to disagree with the rest of the commenters here.

These concept devices are useful the same way (as they essentially are)
science fiction is. Inspiration and a focus on new ideas instead of
implementation. Too much focus on the latter can distract engineers from
solving higher-level user problems.

You just have to look at them more as sci-fi than vaporware.

~~~
tel
So if it's sci-fi, what does that say about Nokia?

~~~
brushbox
That dreams are much more exciting than mundane reality?

------
sanj
I find there to be little value in designing without engineering constraints.

~~~
kqr2
For example, it doesn't take into account the fact that current e-ink displays
are really slow.

------
shawndrost
Also, it's a friggin HOVERCRAFT! And it shoots LASERS!

Guys, I think I should be a concept phone designer. I especially like how you
get to talk about imaginary phones like they're real. ("So naturally, the
whole surface is a touchscreen.")

------
huhtenberg
Guy's whole portfolio of sketches is pretty interesting and worth checking
out: <http://petitinvention.wordpress.com>

~~~
evilneanderthal
ohhhh shiny

------
yan
It's cute how the phone includes Apple's modifier keys.

------
alexandros
This is NOT a Nokia concept phone. This is a 'just a sketch' design by Mac
Funamizu. You can see the originals on his blog here:
[http://petitinvention.wordpress.com/2008/10/08/just-a-
sketch...](http://petitinvention.wordpress.com/2008/10/08/just-a-sketch-
mobile-phone/) , where he links to the Nokia Aeon video on YouTube here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5jPtUym7oc> . Altogether, a nice phone but
not connected to Nokia in any way as far as I can tell.

------
bprater
Concept phones are really fun to dream about, but they _aren't real_.

~~~
helveticaman
Agreed. This amounts to technological masturbation.

------
stcredzero
The author is clueless about the response time of E-Ink. Also, no one is
noting that E-Ink achieves a lot of its power thriftiness by being a
reflective screen, not a luminescent screen.

~~~
swombat
Also, eInk is not OLED.

